# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دوستان ن ن لطفا راهنمایی کنید

## Dr.med96

دوستان من بین پزشکی آزاد تهران و پزشکی مازاد البرز شک دارم
تایپیک قبلا زدم ولی تعداد کمی از دوستان راهنمایی کردن
خواهشا اگه نظری دارید بفرمایید صرفنظر از هزینه از نظر سطح علمی و اساتید ارزش مدرک و ...
ممنون

----------


## mehdimhm

ازاد تهران چون
1.شهریه ی ازاد کمتره
2.سطحش از کرج نوپا بالاتره
3.تهران از کرج بهتره

----------


## Dr.med96

> ازاد تهران چون
> 1.شهریه ی ازاد کمتره
> 2.سطحش از کرج نوپا بالاتره
> 3.تهران از کرج بهتره


ممنون دوست عزیز
لطفا بقیه دوستان هم نظر بدن

----------

